# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  hỏi tí về virus!

## vanvuive

các bạn cho tôi hỏi trường hợp này tí.cái máy tính nhà tôi không biết bị dính loại virus gì mà giờ không thể cài đặt được phần mềm virus nào nữa, cứ setup là nó biến mất luôn, không cho quá trình setup tiếp tục, 1 số game cũng bị tương tự như thế, vào là out ra mà không có thông báo gì cả.không biết bị sao nữa, nếu có virus thì máy phải chậm và lag mạng chứ, nhưng máy nhà tôi lại vẫn hoạt động rất tốt( nếu không muốn nói là rất ngon), chỉ riêng mấy cái game là không chơi đc thôi. các bạn xem thế nào tư vấn cho tôi với nhá.thân:d

----------


## chothuevanphonggiare

về việc cài đặt chương trình virut thì mình cũng đã có 1 số ý kiến bên topic kia của bạn, còn về hok thể chơi 1 số game dc thì bạn xem thử game bạn chơi có tương thik với cấu hình máy bạn hok hoặc là khi bạn tải game về thì đã mất một số file nào đó nên hok thể chơi dc, cho mình hỏi bạn chơi game gì vậy [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## nvtuantt

cho tớ hỏi tí là scan bằng dos bằng cách nào nhĩ.mình cũng biết về hiren boot nhưng mà scan virus bằng nó thì tớ không biết, bạn hướng dẫn cụ thể tí nhá. còn cái langturua hỏi thì tớ xin trả lời là game au online nhá bạn, tớ cứ vào đến đoạn chọn kênh là out ra, con việc cop thiếu thì không thể nào, vì tớ đã lam lại 1 lần rồi mà vẫn thế.thế nhá

----------


## novuhoa326

cho tớ hỏi thêm 1 chút là boot nhà tớ là 9. thì có dùng scan được không nhỉ?

----------


## dienlanhhongphuc

cái game au đó là bị lỗi rồi bạn nói không thể nào coppy thiếu file bạn có giám chắc không? khi coppy đủ cả 1file chạy và 9 file đi kèm thì bạn mới được install nhé, nếu bạn cứ làm như mình nói thì chẳng có chuyện lỗi đâu vì trường hợp này mình làm nhiều rồi,
còn hướng dẫn quét virus bằng hiren boot
thì đầu tiên bạn phải cho máy tính khởi động ở chế độ boot cd, rồi cho đĩa hiren boot vào/ chọn antivirrus tools / sau đó vào trong thì bạn chọn phần mềm diệt virus 1 hoặc 2 tùy bạn/ chọn 1 scan of all file .../ chọn 1 để xóa tất cả các file dính virus cuối cùng là chọn ổ đĩa để quét, quét lần lượt tất cả các ổ cho chắc, nhưng nhớ chừa ổ cdroom ra nhé.
nếu bạn muốn biết thêm chi tiết hãy bấm vào *đây* nhé

----------


## 513minh891

> games au ah, hôm trước mình cũng có cài để chơi và bị lỗi này, nhưng mình ko nhớ rõ cách giải quyết nữa, có 1 số games nếu muôn chơi thì bạn phải tắt phân mềm antivirus đi mới chơi đc, ko thì nó chống,
> mình chưa khi nào scan bằng dos, anh em anh nào giỏi thì bày cho mình vs, mình chỉ biết dùng đĩa hirẻn thôi,


đó là một số game phải tắt phần mềm tdieetj virus còn audition thì không phải tắt gì hết, bạn cứ làm như mình hướng dẫn thì ok thôi
còn mình không nhớ dõ lắm nhưng chỉ biết boot từ 9.0 trở đi thì có thể dùng scan được, còn boot dưới 9.0 thì cũng có thể scan được nhưng mình không biết cụ thể chính xác vì vậy không giám nói, nhưng mình giám chắc nếu boot từ 9 trở đi thì cứ scan thoải mái

----------


## danga

tớ thấy con bạn tớ nó xuống quán net cop cái game au có sẵn trong máy về nhà là chơi được mà, đâu cấn phải download chứ mà lo thiếu!

----------


## 36hoangcau

> cái game au đó là bị lỗi rồi bạn nói không thể nào coppy thiếu file bạn có giám chắc không? khi coppy đủ cả 1file chạy và 9 file đi kèm thì bạn mới được install nhé, nếu bạn cứ làm như mình nói thì chẳng có chuyện lỗi đâu vì trường hợp này mình làm nhiều rồi,
> còn hướng dẫn quét virus bằng hiren boot
> thì đầu tiên bạn phải cho máy tính khởi động ở chế độ boot cd, rồi cho đĩa hiren boot vào/ chọn antivirrus tools / sau đó vào trong thì bạn chọn phần mềm diệt virus 1 hoặc 2 tùy bạn/ chọn 1 scan of all file .../ chọn 1 để xóa tất cả các file dính virus cuối cùng là chọn ổ đĩa để quét, quét lần lượt tất cả các ổ cho chắc, nhưng nhớ chừa ổ cdroom ra nhé.
> nếu bạn muốn biết thêm chi tiết hãy bấm vào *đây* nhé


đang nói quét virus trong dos mà tuấn, dùng hiren thì biết rồi, nhưng thời nay có ai dùng đâu, vì hiệu quả của nó ko cao nên người ta đã bỏ mất phần diệt virus trong đĩa boot rồi, mình cũng ko rõ lắm, nhưng hình như từ bản 9.6 trở lên là nó ko còn phần này nữa,
ai cao thủ thì nói diệt trong dos đi, mình đã tham khảo ỏ 1 sô nơi và đã test đc 1 vài cách trong dos nhưng chưa thấy gì car, có phải máy mình ko có con virus nào ko biết

----------


## MinhPhuc123

người bạn của bạn coppy đủ các file, bạn chỉ cần nhớ là co 9 file đi kèm và 1 file chạy đó là bộ cài đầy đủ để chơi được audition nhịp điệu cuộc sông 1 cách tốt nhất không bị lỗi

----------


## skyxd88

> nguyên văn bởi *gianghe* cho tớ hỏi tí là scan bằng dos bằng cách nào nhĩ.mình cũng biết về hiren boot nhưng mà scan virus bằng nó thì tớ không biết, bạn hướng dẫn cụ thể tí nhá. còn cái langturua hỏi thì tớ xin trả lời là game au online nhá bạn, tớ cứ vào đến đoạn chọn kênh là out ra, con việc cop thiếu thì không thể nào, vì tớ đã lam lại 1 lần rồi mà vẫn thế.thế nhá


bạn ấy hỏi là scan virus bằng hiren boot thì bạn ấy không biết đó là hướng dẫn scan virus bằng hiren boot cho bạn ấy biết



> nguyên văn bởi *phaitai_tiger*
> đang nói quét virus trong dos mà tuấn, dùng hiren thì biết rồi, nhưng thời nay có ai dùng đâu, vì hiệu quả của nó ko cao nên người ta đã bỏ mất phần diệt virus trong đĩa boot rồi, mình cũng ko rõ lắm, nhưng hình như từ bản 9.6 trở lên là nó ko còn phần này nữa,
> ai cao thủ thì nói diệt trong dos đi, mình đã tham khảo ỏ 1 sô nơi và đã test đc 1 vài cách trong dos nhưng chưa thấy gì car, có phải máy mình ko có con virus nào ko biết


hiệu quả hay không là do chương trình diệt virus của phiên bản đó thôi còn phaitai_tiger nói là trong môi trường dos vậy bằng hiren boot là môi trường gì? đó cũng là 1 dạng của môi trường dos, phaitai_tiger không biết cứ màn hình đen thường được gọi là môi trường dos sao [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## quangbds19

cái này rất có khả năng là windows installer bị lỗi rồi
các dịch vụ cửa sổ trình cài đặt không thể được truy cập. điều này có thể xảy ra nếu bạn đang chạy windows trong chế độ an toàn, hoặc nếu trình cài đặt windows là không chính xác được cài đặt
bạn lên down windows installer về cài lên xem sao nhé bấm *đây* để tải

----------


## duydiem6868

> cho tớ hỏi tí là scan bằng dos bằng cách nào nhĩ.mình cũng biết về hiren boot nhưng mà scan virus bằng nó thì tớ không biết, bạn hướng dẫn cụ thể tí nhá. còn cái langturua hỏi thì tớ xin trả lời là game au online nhá bạn, tớ cứ vào đến đoạn chọn kênh là out ra, con việc cop thiếu thì không thể nào, vì tớ đã lam lại 1 lần rồi mà vẫn thế.thế nhá


games au ah, hôm trước mình cũng có cài để chơi và bị lỗi này, nhưng mình ko nhớ rõ cách giải quyết nữa, có 1 số games nếu muôn chơi thì bạn phải tắt phân mềm antivirus đi mới chơi đc, ko thì nó chống,
mình chưa khi nào scan bằng dos, anh em anh nào giỏi thì bày cho mình vs, mình chỉ biết dùng đĩa hirẻn thôi,

----------

